# Adopted Dog, 1 Day Later they want back?



## animalspeak1982 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good afternoon:

I am in need of some insight and advice please.

My family & I have spent over a month seeking out a dog "in need of a home" to adopt into our's to complete our family. I had posted a "Dog wanted" ad on the local craiglist and was contacted within two days by a lady who had a sheltie she wanted to rehome. Her reasoning was that her husband didn't want the dog.
She shared with me that this sheltie spent the first year of her life on a farm from which than she was adopted to a couple with a baby who kept her for six months than adopted her to this lady because they were moving into a smaller place and expecting baby #2. The lady who contacted me said she had the sheltie for five days and her husband didn't like/want her so she had to rehome her. 
My husband and I drove two hours to get this sheltie. Upon arriving there the lady told me everything she had already emailed me. She also said that the couple who had her previous didn't look "well to do" and that is why she is so underweight. Granted I don't know the dogs history, I mean for all I know these people could have had this dog the whole time, ect. It's all questionable because she didn't come with any paperwork. 
This morning I returned home from an errand to see that I had a message from this lady's husband. I called him back and he told me that his wife was obviously upset about rehoming the dog, she cried the whole way home, and he asked me if I would give the dog back.

I am a bit taken aback for a few reasons.
Obviously #1 - My family and I got hyped up about adopting her and than drove two hours to get her. We finally have her here and she's PERFECT! 

#2 - How akward to adopt a dog out than a day later ask for it back? That doesn't sound stable to me. The dog has already been through four homes. (The 4th being my home) This is clearly unfair to the dog in all rights. She must be SO confused! 

I have no idea what to say to this guy or his wife. I have been doing animal rescue for 7 years and have come across some strange situations but I must say this is the strangest so far. 

My husband and I are very against giving her back as #1 we love her even though it has been only "1" day. And also .. who's to say how this man will treat this dog. It's obvious he wants her back just to make his wife happy - that is not ajoint decsion. At least my husband and I made a joint decsion when adopting her. We both felt the same about her. 

The one thing that fired me up was the man said to me "Well my wife said you already have another dog right?". I repleid with yes. (I have a six month old Collie). Than he said "Well, than you really wouldn't be missing out on a dog than". If I could have slapped him through the phone I would have. He is NOT considering this animal's well being at all. 

Would you mind giving me your insight please?

How should I reply and what should I say? 
I'm deadset against giving her back.
What about if they pursue this legally - what should I do right now to cover myself and the dog?

Thank you.

I thought I would add that I have a copy of all contact emails between myeslf and this lady from the intial contact to putting together the date and time to meet, ect. Should I keep them?


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't think they have any recourse that they can take. They gave the dog to you, you have the emails to prove it. 

I'd just stop answering the phone when they call. You are under no obligation to them at all.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with Samm, they gave the dog away, you have that in emails so that helps. I'd go take her to the vet and get shots and such done and just not return their phone calls anymore. That lady will get over it, the dog won't if the husband is not good to it. She made the decision to bring a dog home that her husband doesn't like, then she made the decision to rehome the dog.


----------



## jbsmomto1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Do they know your home adress? If so I would be very careful with dog being left in the yard. Really I don't think they have a leg to stand on, they GAVE you the dog, they advertised the dog on a well known site. the dog is in YOUR possesion. I woudl not return this dog, in fact I might even block their e-mails and their number so they cannot call or send e-mails. Dogs are not disposable, if she had doubts than she shoudl have thought longer and harder about teh decision.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know if they would steal the dog back, but if the dog ever went missing, that would be my first place to look.

I wouldn't worry about them, it sucks she's sad, but she only had the dog 5 days, she'll get over it. The dog will clearly have a better life with you, be happy with that fact, no need to stress, you are now this lucky dog's owner. As far as I know there isn't a 'cooling off' period for giving away pets.


----------



## animalspeak1982 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for the insight.

I contacted my vet just a few minutes ago and explained the situation. Her appointment was set for next week however he pushed it foward to tomorrow so I can get her shots, rabies, and spay date set and of course get her licensed. I also contacted the town clerk who agreed to notorize a statement of the "dog's residence" until I bring in her shot records. Small town - nice people. 

I am not going to call him back or reply to any further emails as it stands. I believe I am doing what is in the best interest of Lacey and besides - she's a doll ... I am honored to have her as part of my family.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That dog is yours.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

Before you go blocking/ignoring them, let them know you do not want to give the dog back and you won't consider it. They should understand, if they don't, then tell them you won't be communicating with them any longer. If you have things like emails or papers proving they willingly gave you the dog, keep them just in case (maybe even let them know you have that kind of proof).


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

animalspeak1982 said:


> Thank you for the insight.
> 
> I contacted my vet just a few minutes ago and explained the situation. Her appointment was set for next week however he pushed it foward to tomorrow so I can get her shots, rabies, and spay date set and of course get her licensed. I also contacted the town clerk who agreed to notorize a statement of the "dog's residence" until I bring in her shot records. Small town - nice people.
> 
> I am not going to call him back or reply to any further emails as it stands. I believe I am doing what is in the best interest of Lacey and besides - she's a doll ... I am honored to have her as part of my family.


Good for you!!! That is what I would do too. What kind of responsible dog owner decides after 5 days that they do not want the dog they adopted, gives it away and a day later changes their mind again??? No, they wouldn't be getting the dog back if it were me either!!

Lacey is lucky to have found you!! Good luck with her!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like the lady was trying to please herself and got a dog. When her hubby got mad she decided it was more important to keep HIM happy so she advertised the dog and got rid of the dog.. and is now using tears and anguish to force guilt on Hubby to get her way and have the dog....... IOW's a case of RAGING co-dependency. 

Yeah.. not their dog.. and they didn't spay it or anything.. you got to wonder... Good Ol' Craigslist... Keep records and the dog. Silence is enough of an answer.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Absolutely keep ALL the contact emails you have from her. Also print the emails and keep a hard copy of them. I would also at minimum e-mail them that you won't be returning the dog. That way you have in writing that you informed them. In situtations like this it's always best to cover your butt and be as clear and concise about everything as possible. It would be nice if you called the lady back and verbaly told her of the stiuation, but emails should be enough.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My first thought was, "How could you accept the dog without anything in writing from the previous owner?"

Then I remembered that the private owner who surrendered Molly to us gave me nothing in writing. If she had second thoughts after the fact, I'd be in the same boat as you are.

Stand your ground. That's not a stable home for a dog. What happens the first time the husband gets mad at the dog or the wife or both?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Take it one step further and get the dog chipped. If they take the dog back, you've got proof that it's yours. Possession is 9/10ths of the law.


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Hulk! Microchip and keep all correspondence as proof! Their loss is your gain...And the dog has been blessed to find you!  It really doesn't sound the man needs to be allowed to have an ant farm much less a dog.  

Legacy


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's what you should do.

1. Call 'No backsies'.
2. The next time you speak to them, say, "Nuh-uh. I already called no backsies."

After which they will have no choice but to concede. I mean, you did call 'no backsies'.

Seriously, though, you did everything right. The only thing I would add you should probably try to play the husband off the wife - he clearly didn't want the dog to begin with, so you should probably work that angle. Ask why he, personally, wants the dog. Play off his ego. Be subtle - in other words, please don't make the whip noise/gesture - but steer the conversation towards what *he* really thinks having a dog will mean for him, how much time *he* is willing to put into caring for her.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with everything said here. You are obviously giving the poor dog more stability than it has ever seen.
Microchip him-tell the people it is a done deal the enjoy your dog.
We will be looking for pictures of your new family member


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

Angie's Bella said:


> Good for you!!! That is what I would do too. What kind of responsible dog owner decides after 5 days that they do not want the dog they adopted, gives it away and a day later changes their mind again??? No, they wouldn't be getting the dog back if it were me either!!
> 
> Lacey is lucky to have found you!! Good luck with her!


I agree, and I wouldn't worry about them trying to get her back - I'd bet they never took her to a vet or tried to do anything to legitimately care for her, so they likely have no proof she was ever even in their posession aside from a craigslist ad and a handful of emails.


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

I would give the dog back, its only been one day.

Jay


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Billycourty said:


> I would give the dog back, its only been one day.
> 
> Jay


YOu would return the dog to a situation where it's life may be at risk?


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Billycourty said:


> I would give the dog back, its only been one day.
> 
> Jay


Why? 

To be honest, it shouldn't matter if it was one day or one hour. 

I guess I just don't feel bad for people who feel that pets are disposable.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

No! Sounds like that dog has already been thru enough hands & homes in his short life time - he needs some stability & I have a great suspicion that IF you were to give him back, it wouldn't be long at all before he was switching homes again!
Stand your ground - go ahead with your plans - thank goodness he's YOURS now! I know he's probably not, but I would have him scanned for a chip. Not sure how that works when you acquire a dog that's already been chipped & the previous owner isn't willing to transfer ownership of it?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Absolutely positively do not give the dog back. Print out the emails and keep the hard copies as well as all your records/receipts from the vet, town and anybody else connected with the dog.

There's no way these people should get the dog back for all the reasons previously mentioned.

As also suggested, I would send one more email, that being the no, I will not be returning the dog email. Print it and be done with them.

Lacey is lucky to have found you and it's about time she had a stable forever home. 

Good luck and please post some pictures.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

No way in hell would I give the dog back!!! He sounds like a jerk to talk to you like thatand she'll stop crying in a couple of days.

Poor dog has been through enough.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

nope, I would NOT give the dog back. I have always hated the actions of people that want a dog one minute and dump it the next. People need to make up their darn minds before taking a dog into their home. I do feel sorry for the lady who is married to a man that is against her having a dog. That said, once she gives him up, maybe she can get a dog of her own and keep it forever. 

Possession is 9/10ths of the law so they really don't have a leg to stand on. IT is doubtful that they have any financial investment in that dog anyway from the sounds of the type of person they are. 

Good luck with Lacey. I can't wait to hear all about her. Oh, and I agree with micro-chipping. IT sort of gives you proof of ownership if she were to disappear from your yard.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Ditto to everyone above (except Billy Courty). Hope it all works out.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i agree w/ all on that i wouldn't be giving the dog back....she's yours, love her and keep her safe....and post pics soon....

but, i want to know something "peeps"....where did you all come up w/ her name being "Lacey"....did i miss something?

ahh, scratch that....just went back and saw it in the second post....duh!!!...wake up!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I wouldn't give the dog back. She's yours. Keep everything from emails and vet records just in case. She is all yours. I would also make sure to get her Microchipped to permanently show she is yours.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

tirluc said:


> i agree w/ all on that i wouldn't be giving the dog back....she's yours, love her and keep her safe....and post pics soon....
> 
> but, i want to know something "peeps"....where did you all come up w/ her name being "Lacey"....did i miss something?
> 
> ahh, scratch that....just went back and saw it in the second post....duh!!!...wake up!!!


We made it up when you weren't looking.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

I wouldn't give the dog back personally but I can understand why someone else might feel that's the right thing to do. I would also tell the couple, politely, that while I appreciate that they've changed their mind and am sorry they didn't realize what a loss she would be for them, I would be keeping the dog. 

Sorry, but I just don't see any reason to stop all communication without providing an answer. You may not like that they want the dog back but I don't think they are unreasonable just for asking. Members here tend to be above average owners but many folks on the street have a very different opinion on pets and their place in life.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

animalspeak1982 said:


> Thank you for the insight.
> 
> I contacted my vet just a few minutes ago and explained the situation. Her appointment was set for next week however he pushed it foward to tomorrow so I can get her shots, rabies, and spay date set and of course get her licensed. I also contacted the town clerk who agreed to notorize a statement of the "dog's residence" until I bring in her shot records. Small town - nice people.
> 
> I am not going to call him back or reply to any further emails as it stands. I believe I am doing what is in the best interest of Lacey and besides - she's a doll ... I am honored to have her as part of my family.


First, thank you for adopting this sheltie...may I ask what color she is? I know my signature is small but you'll see Tucker my blue merle and Katie, my red sable who is 12yrs old and has only been here 16months.
I was going to tell you to get to the vet pronto and get her licensed but you're already to do that. License her tomorrow as well. She is yours. Possession is 9/10ths of the law, is what I think they say.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Billycourty said:


> I would give the dog back, its only been one day.
> 
> Jay


I did not give Lola back after a half hour. After Lola was dropped off to me they stayed in the lot for a half hour came back to the door and wanted her back. I told them give it a couple of days. They agreed and then came back an hour later. I told them again give it a few days. He said his wife is upset I told him to have her come in. She did and I then called my sister to have her talk to her. After they had a 20 minute conversation she agreed that Lola could stay here. I told her that I would be willing to let her see her and a few weeks later we went to the previous owners house. After going there a few months later again she had said Lola seems to be happier with me.

When someone gives something away like a dog they should consider what is best for the dog and in the OP's case it seems to me that if the husband did not want the dog then the best place for the dog was in another home.

If the lady who re-homed the dog wants a dog she can get another one but one that she and her husband agree having. This way the dog would be given a good home. You can't have one person wanting the dog in the family and another who does not because the dog will be the one who suffers. It's also a good possibility that the dog in a situation like that will also have behavioral issues because the person that wants the dog is treating the dog differently than the person who does not want the dog.


----------



## WoodLark (Mar 16, 2009)

Keep the dog and give her the loving home she deserves!


----------



## valsh (Mar 9, 2009)

If they keep calling you tell them to stop harassing you or you will will call the cops.
Aside from that enjoy your new pup.


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

I just shared my opinion, everyone makes mistakes, the wife loves the dog, its one day, theres lots of dogs in need, you have no knowledge of abuse, her story could be perfectly true.

But keep the dog if you want to of course i was just saying what i would do.

I still would give it back, i think the dog would perfer to go home too.

Jay


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Honestly, the previous owner only had the dog for 5 days...I doubt that it's really "home" to the dog yet either.
I won't argue the point, you're more than entitled to your opinion. However, just because the husband feels bad because now his wife's upset over the decision she made, well, in my world that's tough cookies. She's an adult if she's married and should be able to make adult decisions. It doesn't sound like hubby was thrilled with the dog in the first place, and doesn't sound like he had any decision in it so he was probably feeling a bit perturbed about that. He may or may not treat the dog decently, you never know, but why take the chance? Sounds like Lacey (again with that name, hehe, mine came named that already also) is in a home where she'll be loved by both parties, not deemed a burden by one and cherished by the other. I'd feel that her husband was truly upset over the dog if she had to make a harsh decision to rehome her. 

I'm not one to care, if my husband brought home a dog without asking because HE wanted it, I'd be thrilled. However that feeling isn't mutual in my house. If I bring home a dog it needs to be approved by him first...as is only fair. However I do tend to get my way most of the time. 
To quote Family Guy _ 50 "no's" and a YES, still means...YES!_


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Billycourty said:


> I just shared my opinion, everyone makes mistakes, the wife loves the dog, its one day, theres lots of dogs in need, you have no knowledge of abuse, her story could be perfectly true.
> 
> But keep the dog if you want to of course i was just saying what i would do.
> 
> ...


The dog IS home.
Animals are not toys, you don't go back & forth with them. Well, some people do and those are the ones that don't deserve an animal.
Yes, there are many dogs in need, the couple can now go find another animal and if it's from a rescue or shelter, I hope they're honest about why they don't have this dog but I doubt they will be honest.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ACampbell said:


> Honestly, the previous owner only had the dog for 5 days...I doubt that it's really "home" to the dog yet either.


my thoughts exactly....



> I'm not one to care, if my husband brought home a dog without asking because HE wanted it, I'd be thrilled. However that feeling isn't mutual in my house. If I bring home a dog it needs to be approved by him first...as is only fair. However I do tend to get my way most of the time.


in my house, it goes both ways....i take care of the animals i bring in (that means all the feeding, all the yard work, all the training/exercise, etc)....if he wants to play w/ them or walk them, that's his choice--i don't ask, but i expect the same from him, as well, if he gets an animal for himself.....it works....

oh, i've even told him that if he don't like it, there's the door....my dogs don't ask me to choose between them and him....


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

it's your dog. don't give it back.

i think in this case the best response is no response.

seems like in a few days the prior owners will forget the dog even existed.

good luck with your new dog!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Billycourty said:


> I just shared my opinion, everyone makes mistakes, the wife loves the dog, its one day, theres lots of dogs in need, you have no knowledge of abuse, her story could be perfectly true.


And according to her story they only had the dog 5 days. In less than a week the poor dog has had 3 different owners because people don't live up to thier responsibilities.



Billycourty said:


> I still would give it back, i think the dog would perfer to go home too.


I think the dog would prefer a stable home that isn't going to bounce it back and forth from house to house. The dog now has a forever home with the OP; and from the sound of it the OP is going to keep it that way.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

And if they're having second thoughts now - to the point of actually re-homing the dog - I can almost guarantee they will change their minds again, probably sooner than later, & who knows where it may end up the next time. 
She's in a good forever home now hopefully.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The dog is yours and you should keep it, but I disagree with the advice that you should simply cut communication with these people. They haven't done anything to warrant that. They should be notified that you do not intend to give up the dog and THEN if they harass you, you can tell them you will be blocking their emails and ignoring their phone calls. 

There's no reason to be rude to them when they haven't yet done something to deserve it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Billycourty said:


> I just shared my opinion, everyone makes mistakes, the wife loves the dog, its one day, theres lots of dogs in need, you have no knowledge of abuse, her story could be perfectly true.
> 
> But keep the dog if you want to of course i was just saying what i would do.
> 
> ...


A dog dosn't have to be abused for it's life to be in danger.

say they don't socialize the dog and it becomes aggressive and bites someone and has to be put to sleep. 

Perhaps the husband who dosn't like the dog gets annoyed one day and shuves the dog outside where the dog gets hit by a car.

eather way these people don't sound like a very dog savvy home


----------

